# Independent Fabrication Special 1995 "Testbike"



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*Independent Fabrication Special 1995 "Testbike"*

It's built up with...
- Shimano XTR group
- Syncros seatpost and stem
- King headset
- Hugi hubs
- Mavic 230 TIB
- Onza Ules grips
...

Serial # IF 207
Location: Willisau, Switzerland
Owner: Stefan Scherzinger

*searching a pump...*






























































































































































































Stef


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice.

Does anyone recall when those Hugi hubs were first released?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i need that bike. please... i am suffering.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

don't suffer

...be happy  


1995 DT Swiss bought the Name "Hugi" and the hub-technology from a German Producer. The german Hugi's were made since late 80's


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

zingel said:


> don't suffer
> 
> ...be happy
> 
> 1995 DT Swiss bought the Name "Hugi" and the hub-technology from a German Producer. The german Hugi's were made since late 80's


  mine is the hugi compact hub. front is an oversized hugi w/ no name but the logos are painted red.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice FAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

What exactly constitutes a test bike? Just curious, is it a "factory test", or is it a "bike store" test ride?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Does anyone recall when those Hugi hubs were first released?


In the US? I remember starting to get them in the shop by 90 or 91???


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

What exactly constitutes a test bike?. Just curious, is it a "factory test", or is it a "bike store" test ride?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

zingel said:


>


That must be a tiny camera to fit inside the wheel. Nice photos.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it's a special; girlz bike.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

yes, it's a girlie-geometry with short top tube ...i'm still looking for a girl  

I think it was a "Test Bike" for that geometry, but i'm not sure.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice Indy, but I must "represent" the USA. Here's mine. A Deluxe!

Ok, ok, so my photography can't compare to Zingel. Sorry.

I did some ad work for the original Indy guys in the early days, back when they were out of the church basement, in return for a smokin' deal on a frame. Being in Boston has it's benefits! Great guys. This is my all-time favorite bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

anything more than 3 cable donuts looks funny


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, I had a bag of 'em, went overboard. I knew that was coming!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What? No action ride shots?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> What? No action ride shots?





zingel said:


> yes, it's a girlie-geometry with short top tube ...i'm still looking for a girl
> 
> .


 and there you have it


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*my riding bicycle...*


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*and a predecessor of the beatstick...*






















































these pics are not very sharp - sorry

Stef


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

zingel said:


> *my riding bicycle...*


what is a riding bicycle?


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Damn... you have some nice machines.


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

*Beautiful bikes*

Beautiful photography. Thanks for sharing Stefan


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow ,I'm drooling all over the place.All are sweet rides.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

colker1 said:


> what is a riding bicycle?


oh ...I meant it's my bike to ride and not to collect.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

The black i.f is a seriously nice bike Zingel.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

zingel said:


> yes, it's a girlie-geometry with short top tube ...i'm still looking for a girl
> 
> I think it was a "Test Bike" for that geometry, but i'm not sure.


just curious, b/c my 98 K2 is a "test bike". never knew what that meant. I always thought it meant it was a demo at a trade show or something like that.


----------

